# Looking For Pheasant Hunt



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm looking for someone in the SD area who is interested in trading a pheasant hunt for a mule deer hunt in WY. If anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bp, Hate to see this post sit unanswered even if I'm not much help. SD has a walk-in program that is pretty good compared to other states. If you feel like taking a run at it check out SDGFP for their walk-in info and where to go. Many communities have a chamber director that could give you some leads too. I'm sure early season is mobbed like here in ND but the best hunting is later anyway. Damn, summers half gone, snow before we know it.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you. I am looking for something easy and affordable. I will look into this program. It might be my ticket.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

I would take you up on that offer if you were interested in a hunt in southwest north dakota. It would be on private land is some of the best pheasant hunting you will find. It is always nice to meet members on the site and get to know a few of the faces. If you are interested send me a message and let me know.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested. I am always game to find someone interested in trading hunts. I will give you some details on the mule deer hunt. Its in Central wyoming near casper. The area that I hunt is BLM land. The deer populations fluctuate year to year. This year looks really good. The tag will have to be drawn in the spring of 2010. I will not promise you a huge buck. I can say that I have killed nice deer in the area and have shot alot of small bucks as well. I would like a 4 day hunt. I have one brittany that I hunt over who will be joining as well. If your interested shoot me a message back. Thanks, Devan


----------

